# Magnesium Test kits in GTA?



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone know where i can get magnesium test kits (possibly Salifert brand) in and around the GTA? 

because i went to big als but there magnesium test kit were 54.99$ which is a completely rip off.

i ordered some stuff from Bulk reef supply and dint think of getting magnesium test kit rather just buy it somewhere local then order more stuff online (hate waiting for shipping)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Last time I checked (about 2 months ago) all three of these guys had 'em. Best to call ahead.
North American Fish Breeders (NAFB) 
Rivers 2 Oceans 
Sea U Marine


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We do have the whole salifert line.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have Salifert and Red Sea in stock.

We also price match all online Canadian websites.


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow I guess I have more options then I thought !!

Thanks guys !


----------

